# steamy...with step by step pics



## LC (Mar 13, 2010)

this was a request from my best friend who lives across the country. She's going out tonight and wanted to wear these colors. I used a limited amount of brushes just because I know what brushes she has in her stash.


 I've included step by step pictures of how to do the eye makeup. The eye makeup (up til step 7) should be done before the foundation and rest of the face makeup, steps 8-10 should be done after the face makeup. It gives it a more clean look.
 Products used:

eyes:
MAC select cover up nw15 
MAC shadows: Cloudbound, steamy, and carbon 
MAC liner: feline 
MAC plushlash mascara in black 
for brows: MAC shadow in charcoal brown 
 
skin:
MAC studio sculpt foundation NC25 
MAC mineralized skin finish in medium 
MAC blush serenity 
MAC blush emote for contour 
MAC mineralized skin finish in light for highlight 
 
lips:
MAC liner "subculture" 
MAC lip laquer "babied" 
MAC plushglass "nice buzz" 
 
*the look:*








*the steps:*

*1.)* Using a 252 brush, apply the concealer over the whole lid up to the brow.







*2.)* Using a 239 brush, apply the highlight color just to the brow bone. Apply by pressing the color into the concealer rather than sweeping.







*3.)* Using the same 239 brush, apply the green color onto the lid only, leaving a little bare towards the outer lid. Apply by pressing the color into the concealer rather than sweeping.







*4.)* Using the same 239 brush, apply the black shadow on the outer lid only. Apply by pressing the color into the concealer rather than sweeping.






*5.)* Using a 224 blending brush, dip the tip of the blending brush into the black shadow, and pop the brush right into the crease of the eyelid. Sweep the brush towards the inner part of the crease and back to the outer part of the crease using swift movements for about 30 seconds until flawlessly blended.







*6.)* Apply a thin layer of black liner, making the line thicker towards the outside of the lid.






*7.)* Apply your black liner to the waterline of your eye. Without this step the eye will not look as smokey.






After you've lined your eyes, go on to finish your foundation, powder, blush, and lips.



*8.)* Fill in your brows using a 266. I prefer to get the shadow wet before I use it for a more clean line.






*9.)*  Wipe off the 266, and re-use it by applying the green shadow under your eyes.




*

10.)* apply mascara (not shown)


*all done!*


----------



## Modmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy Freakin' WOW!!!   I love steamy, but now you just made it a staple in my kit.   Gorgeous!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! I'm going to try this.....right now! *runs off*


----------



## Meisje (Mar 13, 2010)

Eek, I can't see the pics!

Edit: As soon as I posted this, they appeared. WOW! Gorgeous.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 13, 2010)

You are awesome, as always!


----------



## January (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the step by step! Hope you do more of these!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting this!!!


----------



## thekatalyst (Mar 13, 2010)

oh I am so excited. I have a random eyeshadow that looks JUST like steamy, and I'm totally going to try this out.

always lovely!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow!  Beautiful look.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 13, 2010)

Fantastic!  Love the look, your eyes look amazing!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 13, 2010)

That is an amazing look!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 13, 2010)

This is amazing!  Thank you so much for the step by step!


----------



## CajunFille' (Mar 13, 2010)

This is gorgeous! Please do more! Your instructions are very easy to fallow. Thanks


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 14, 2010)

this is amazing...no, no YOU'RE AMAZING!! please post more.


----------



## UnabashedBeauty (Mar 14, 2010)

WOW! This looks stunning and easy to follow. This is going to be the first tutorial I try.


----------



## jjjenko (Mar 14, 2010)

i love that you only used three eyeshadows to make this amazing look! i'm def gonna try this out!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 14, 2010)

You are so awesome! Thank you for posting the tutorial


----------



## portrait_artist (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you thank you!


----------



## LC (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks to everyone! You all rock


----------



## Laurie (Mar 14, 2010)

Is there a Cloudbound dupe?? This is lovely!!!!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Mar 14, 2010)

GORGEOUS...and your portfolio looks are HOT!


----------



## LC (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_Is there a Cloudbound dupe?? This is lovely!!!!_

 
closest thing to cloudbound is probably the pigment "vanilla"


----------



## Gonzajuju (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks sooo much for such an awesome tut!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 15, 2010)

omg a gorgeous look


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 15, 2010)

omg, thank you! i was always hating on my steamy e/s but now that i've seen this tutorial i feel inspired to pick it up.


----------



## kayluv (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you.  This is so pretty!


----------



## dopista (Mar 15, 2010)

Thankyou for the tut! I tried this last night but did not have steamy so I used shimmermoss instead!


----------



## archiesjess (Mar 15, 2010)

Beautiful look! Love your portfolio looks!


----------



## CynthiRaa (Mar 31, 2010)

I must try thiss!! 
Beautiful!


----------



## moonlit (Apr 1, 2010)

I cant see the pics


----------



## Penn (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_I cant see the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me neither


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 1, 2010)

Lauren has a new website and a new blog, so I think that's why the pictures aren't showing up anymore, because they were linked from the old blog.


----------



## LC (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Lauren has a new website and a new blog, so I think that's why the pictures aren't showing up anymore, because they were linked from the old blog._

 
thank you girl! that's exactly right, I'll go ahead and link the new pics to this...sorry everyone!


----------



## LC (Apr 1, 2010)

ok the pics work now


----------



## moonlit (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks so much.. I love love your fotds.. thanks for the tutorial


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## feeorin (Apr 5, 2010)

if before this I thought that I wanted to buy steamy, now I know I want it!
this is so beautiful!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 5, 2010)

This is beautiful.
I definatly need steamy in my life!


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 10, 2010)

Lovely! I've always been curious about steamy, but I'm not certain I could pull it off.


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 10, 2010)

BTW, Your skin looks flawless!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 10, 2010)

I am going to try this. Thank you.


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

Man, that looks gorgeous!


----------



## CCab (Apr 27, 2010)

awesome!
great color blending!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 27, 2010)

Gorgeous look, as usual!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 27, 2010)

steamy was like one of the first colours i bought, and i think i have only used it once, i just didnt like it, but now, i will use it again!!


----------



## earthtonez1 (May 1, 2010)

You look a lot like Cher in the last photo.  Absolutely beautiful look. Love the colors.


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Beautiful!. I must go out and get Steamy now.


----------



## LisaOrestea (May 21, 2010)

I actually bought steamy because of this tutorial haha!
Gonna give this a shot tomorrow


----------



## Tahti (May 21, 2010)

You are so stunning, and this tutorial is fantastic, thank you!


----------



## keeks87 (May 21, 2010)

Wow I've never really considered Steamy before but this tute makes me want it!


----------



## ashpardesi (May 23, 2010)

love this look!very easy to follow


----------



## phatkat (May 25, 2010)

loove this look.. thanks for the tut.. ill be trying it out!!


----------



## blushing flower (May 25, 2010)

Love the look and will try it, you are gorgeous, btw!


----------



## dreamscapemess (May 25, 2010)

I adore your eyebrows, they're fabulous!!


... is that weird to say?


----------



## LC (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamscapemess* 

 
_I adore your eyebrows, they're fabulous!!


... is that weird to say? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol..thanks!


----------



## marajode (May 25, 2010)

I want steamy now!
I love this look.


----------



## ZoZo (May 25, 2010)

GORGEOUS!! please keep doing that step by step all the time


----------



## JULIA (May 25, 2010)

Can't wait to try this. THANKS!


----------



## devin (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful! You have the best eyes!


----------



## AHautePassion (May 28, 2010)

gorgeous, and you have the biggest eyes ive ever seen 
I could never pull off this much color...


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 28, 2010)

That's soooooo pretty!


----------



## Geraldine (May 31, 2010)

this is beautiful!!! You ARE beautiful. Thanks!


----------



## kdolll (May 31, 2010)

*drop dead GORGEOUS! flawless skin, eyes EVERYTHING! you are by far my fav specktra-er. LOL


----------



## pebblesbuddy (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow amazing look! Love your lashes they are so long and thick. Simply stunning.


----------



## a A?I?N (Jul 21, 2010)

easy steps , well blended n beautiful look .


love it .


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 21, 2010)

I loveee steamy--this is a gorgeous look!


----------



## vividtouch (Jul 23, 2010)

oh great! thank you very much LC. this is really very helpful specially for me who is just starting to learn. actually i am a newbie in applying make up to myself and i really feel jealous to my friends who do well in this field that's why i also want to learn.
i am happy to see this post from you and i will surely try this one and make my friends say wow! lol! 
thanks again and hope to see more...^_^


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 24, 2010)

thank you so much for this tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It is definitely something I will be using!!!


----------



## Andrew (Jul 24, 2010)

This is simply stunning, beautiful work on a beautiful face. The colours are stunning and the blend is perfect..

I am rarely stunned by make up, yes there is good, very good and fabulous but this is in a league all its own..Breathtaking, this is stand still in the street and stare "Make Up".

Lovely work, beautiful eyes and beautiful features,..I could go right off you very quickly..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kindly yours 

Andrew


----------



## LC (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Andrew* 

 
_This is simply stunning, beautiful work on a beautiful face. The colours are stunning and the blend is perfect..

I am rarely stunned by make up, yes there is good, very good and fabulous but this is in a league all its own..Breathtaking, this is stand still in the street and stare "Make Up".

Lovely work, beautiful eyes and beautiful features,..I could go right off you very quickly..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kindly yours 

Andrew_

 
wow..thank you, Andrew!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vividtouch* 

 
_oh great! thank you very much LC. this is really very helpful specially for me who is just starting to learn. actually i am a newbie in applying make up to myself and i really feel jealous to my friends who do well in this field that's why i also want to learn.
i am happy to see this post from you and i will surely try this one and make my friends say wow! lol! 
thanks again and hope to see more...^_^_

 
vivid, please feel free to message me anytime if you ever have any questions

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdolll* 

 
_*drop dead GORGEOUS! flawless skin, eyes EVERYTHING! you are by far my fav specktra-er. LOL_

 
thanks, lovie! you're always so nice


----------



## Dar (Jul 24, 2010)

Beautiful thanks im going to go try this now


----------



## Andrew (Jul 24, 2010)

I hope you wont mind of I ask questions as well, I still have a lot to learn.. the Step by step was so helpful and made it very straightforward..Were all the eyeshadows available from MAC or are some MAC Pro only..?

Andrew


----------



## LC (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Andrew* 

 
_I hope you wont mind of I ask questions as well, I still have a lot to learn.. the Step by step was so helpful and made it very straightforward..Were all the eyeshadows available from MAC or are some MAC Pro only..?

Andrew_

 
andrew, feel free to email me any questions. [email protected]


----------



## LC (Jul 24, 2010)

but to answer your question..i literally used only 3 eyeshadows. Two of them (carbon and steamy) are available at any mac. and the third (cloudbound, which i used as the highlight) was an old L.E. item. It can be subbed by vanilla pigment


----------



## Andrew (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_andrew, feel free to email me any questions. [email protected]_

 

Bless you darling, thank you I will be in touch I will send a contact e-mail by was as an introduction "hello" mail..

Many Thanks

Andrew


----------



## glamorjunkie (Jul 24, 2010)

So amazing....how do you get your skin to look so flawless...just beautiful!


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 25, 2010)

I have Steamy but haven't used it yet. I might try this tonight! Thanks!


----------



## krystaj (Aug 12, 2010)

WOW! Yeah...I need to buy steamy now.


----------



## iHEARTfatshion (Aug 15, 2010)

Great tutorial! It came out so perfect, I'll have to give this a try


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow.  This is stunning.  Thank you so much for the tutorial.  I am a complete novice when it comes to eyeshadows but you have inspired me! I am definitely going to try this out... I doubt my result will look quite like yours though!


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Aug 18, 2010)

i have steamy just sitting with the other eye shadows i dont use; i am now going to try this look out for tonight =]

thankssss!


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW! You are so good and flawless..you make it look so easy! Very pretty..


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW love it you are so talented LC. Wish I was as good as some of you girls on specktra.


----------



## LC (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silentstorm143* 

 
_WOW love it you are so talented LC. Wish I was as good as some of you girls on specktra._

 
thank you hunny


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 18, 2010)

Its hawt (imagine I have a Paris Hilton voice).  Srsly, I love it.


----------



## versace (Aug 25, 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm sooo going to try this with Tilt! 

Thanks, and I hope you do more pictorials like this!


----------



## LC (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_I'm sooo going to try this with Tilt! 

Thanks, and I hope you do more pictorials like this!_

 
haha pictorials, i love it.

tilt will be so pretty! the nice thing about this "look" is that you can literally substitute that steamy with any shadow!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm buying Steamy online in about 30mins.  This tutorial is the reason I am, lol.

Absolutely gorgeous - please do more like this - so simple.


----------



## ginlovesmac (Sep 9, 2010)

Awesome tut!! Love it!


----------



## starlaj (Oct 1, 2010)

wow! and wow eyes, like Cher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so pretty xx


----------



## LC (Oct 1, 2010)

oh goodness i think cher is hideous...


----------



## caterine22 (Oct 12, 2010)

This is beautiful...and you are beautiful...


----------



## mhlupic (Oct 22, 2010)

lovely....simple but effective...good work!


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 16, 2010)

this is amazing thank you! and your skin is actually FLAWLESS...i'm so jealous


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

WOW this is a flawless look! LOVE IT!


----------



## CurlyCara (Nov 21, 2010)

I absolutely love this.


----------



## littlekittycat (Nov 24, 2010)

I love your looks!
  	I follow your blog, your make up is flawless


----------



## Aneed (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow.....just ......wow.....you are stunning! this look is amazing.


----------



## **Blondie** (Aug 31, 2011)

LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## PixieDancer (May 9, 2012)

I LOVE this look!  I stalk your blog for new FOTD's!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Do more of these step by step tutorials!  PLEASEEEEEEE!  It is wonderful!


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

great job!!


----------



## MrsShaw (Jul 10, 2012)

just STUNNING! such a shame i dropped my palette and all i have left of steamy is a little bit of gorgeous dust ugh :/ lol


----------

